# Onpoint Vizsla Birth March 1st--Photos April 6th!



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

*New photos received this past weekend, April 6th! They are the last two. It's only the three girls, one of which will be mine. I hope the boys are doing alright! Three more weeks to go!!![/color]*

So I'm going to be picking up my second V from Onpoint in late April/Early May. Peaches and Sammy had a litter of nine pups. I'm just curious if any forum members are also adopting out of this litter? It'd be nice to keep in touch with our extended family. Anybody?

P.S. My, my, my. They grow quickly!


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Onpoint Vizsla Birth March 1st--Anybody?*

GORGEOUS!! Getting jeleous of everyone getting new baby Vs .........


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Onpoint Vizsla Birth March 1st--Anybody?*

Unfortunitely not us, we are getting Miles from Red Dog Ranch. He was born on the same day in a litter of 7!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

8) brilliant 8) lovely dogs.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Onpoint Vizsla Birth March 1st--Anybody?*

I looove puppy pictures - they are so cute!

Shake - are you planning to get a girl or a boy?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: Onpoint Vizsla Birth March 1st--Anybody?*


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Onpoint Vizsla Birth March 1st--Anybody?*



Jrod said:


> Unfortunitely not us, we are getting Miles from Red Dog Ranch. He was born on the same day in a litter of 7!


Looks like there are going to be 2 Miles' in San Diego then! Ours is from Rusty Dog Ranch. We are getting our second this summer.


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Onpoint Vizsla Birth March 1st--Anybody?*



MilesMom said:


> Jrod said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunitely not us, we are getting Miles from Red Dog Ranch. He was born on the same day in a litter of 7!
> ...


Very awesome, we will be driving down from Petaluma (near San Fran) to pick him up. Its only gonna be an overnight trip for us cause we want to get him home ASAP so he can adjusted and we get his training started. Are yall planning on getting a boy or girl?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Onpoint Vizsla Birth March 1st--Anybody?*

We are going to get another boy, "Chase." Miles and Chase are going to be cousins. 

Have so much fun with your pup! There are a lot of good hiking areas up your ways for off leash dogs, lucky!


----------



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Onpoint Vizsla Birth March 1st--Anybody?*



SkyyMax said:


> I looove puppy pictures - they are so cute!
> 
> Shake - are you planning to get a girl or a boy?


Aren't they adorable?!?! I wish I could take them all! LOL!

I'll be getting one of the three sisters to be companion for my boy. 7 weeks and counting!!!


----------



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Onpoint Vizsla Birth March 1st--Update March 16?*

New photo arrived just now--it's the last one in my original post. Check it out!


----------



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Onpoint Vizsla Birth March 1st--Update March 24!*

An extra special treat today! TWO updated photos of the pups from the breeder! They're the last two in my original post. Colour me happy!


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Onpoint Vizsla Birth March 1st--Update March 24!*

Awwww. lovely  My girlie is from OnPoint - I'd love to get another, but she keeps me busy enough as it is, with 3 boys in the house aged 9,8 & 6 and a 15 month old V. Not a whole lot of energy left over hahaha

Best of luck!


----------



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Onpoint Vizsla Birth March 1st--Update March 24!*

New photo from March 31st. Happy Easter all!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Onpoint Vizsla Birth March 1st--April 1st!*

Dawwwww...............so cute! I'm in the same boat as you only 3 weeks behind.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Onpoint Vizsla Birth March 1st--April 1st!*

Shake Carly Simon sang it the BEST - anticipation is driving me CrazV


----------



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

Two new photos added this morning, April 8th. They are the last ones in my original post. My nights are getting more and more restless!!! Can't I just have her already! :-\


----------



## Shake (Dec 27, 2011)

I created a new thread now that my baby girl is home . You can see photos at this link:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,8470.0.html


----------



## Jeni (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: Onpoint Vizsla Birth March 1st--Anybody?*



Jrod said:


> Unfortunitely not us, we are getting Miles from Red Dog Ranch. He was born on the same day in a litter of 7!


We have a pup from the same litter... (Fiona and Juda) Just love our Jay Dee!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Our puppy will be coming from Dream Vizsla in St. Williams. I did however in trying to get a puppy inquire with Onpoint. Everyone is either spoken for or on a waiting list or planning an upcoming breeding. I was just very lucky to find this breeder and she lives within about an hour and a half from home.


----------



## stefanessa (May 12, 2013)

No way! We're also getting a puppy from one of those litters at Dream Vizsla's. We absolutely loved Cheri and the timing is perfect for us. Shouldn't be long until we find out if we're getting a little boy or a girl


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

9 days now...... do you have a preference for boy or girl? We would like a girl. Names picked out are Dharma and Axle. Where do you live?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Jeni... all of the V's in these pictures (except Luna & Sonny)are Pups sired by Judah, he is a proud papa!
They are all very beautiful dogs and classic examples of the breed.
My Foxy looked a lot like her papa, and was such a sweet, loving, smart girl, very birdy!
I will look forward to more info on you J.D. ...he is almost like family.


----------



## stefanessa (May 12, 2013)

We put down a male as our first choice but we would love either. We like Gunner or Jax for a boy and Marley for a girl. 

We live in Burlington about an hour and a half from St. Williams.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I live in London......... was hoping to find someone closer to share puppy time with. would still be cool to see where the puppies are at though. I didn't think anyone else would be in the forum though. A shot in the dark. I like finding out everyone else's name choices too.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi MCD,
The names are very challenging!! It is amazing how they grow into them! 
I believe Vida is in the UK I'm not sure how close to London she is though. If you start a thread, asking for nearby 
owners, you will probably get some good contacts. We all seem to love to share our babies.
What are you naming yours???? Boy or girl???
PS I'm in So. California


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

No London, Ontario in Canada for anyone who gets this confused with London England. I can see how this can happen quite readily. But thanks for answering this.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

MCD again. Dharma for a girl which I would prefer to have. Axle for a boy. The puppies will be due on May 22, so this week coming up. I can't wait! I am just so happy to be getting a V puppy so soon after really just learning about them and visiting with a litter and passing the puppy questionnaire. Then our puppy really becomes ours on July 13- a long enough 8 weeks.


----------

